# What to use at Oquirrh/Daybreak Lake



## HunterTanner

I am planning on fishing a lot at Oquirrh (Daybreak) Lake this weekend and over the summer. Has anyone had success with any baits etc. in specific at Oquirrh Lake? I want to mainly catch Catfish and Bass. Also, what is the best time of day? Thanks, Hunter Tanner


----------



## Envenomation09

A video about fishing oquirrh lake don't know if it helps but shows that people catch fish. The fish are infested with parasites so I don't think I would eat them.


----------



## GaryFish

I thought it was no longer being stocked. The water quality issues - especially heavy metals in the fish is problematic there. 

As for technique, what type of fishing do you do? Spin fishing? Bait? Fly fishing? 

For the catfish, dead drift a dead minnow on the bottom.When they start taking line, set the hook.

For the blue-gill in there - and I really think if you want to catch fish just to catch fish, the blue-gill are your best bet there - 1/4 of a worm on about a size 8 bait-holder hook, fished about 18-24 inches below a bobber. 

I've not fished for bass there so I really can't comment. Maybe others have tried it. 

For time of day, I like the early evenings. As things warm up around the end of April and into June, you'll have good luck in the cool mornings - usually until around 11 when the sun is high overhead, and then again in the evenings - about 2 hours before sundown until it gets dark. 

And as was said - don't eat them.


----------



## [email protected]

I fish for catfish in that lake and i catch them on blood dough. The fish are very strong, but i wouldn't eat them. I have caught catfish up to 4 lbs. They have not planted that lake since sept. 2006. As far as a time of day...i have caught catfish anytime.


----------



## bucksandducks

Hot dogs. For bluegill just a little piece on a small jig head and for cats a nice size chunk on a single hook. Kills em. Sounds weird but they work really good. Me and my kids fish there a lot and thats all we use.


----------

